# G-13 and the myths that surround it



## Exarmy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok so everyone knows G-13......But what i know must be wrong. What i thought is that its a clone only strain meaning only female plants right. And thats why there are only cross's of it right?

Wrong (mabe) in this months high times. on page 55 it says

"the Brainstorm Haze is a cross of that Stargazer with the original Thai. This was then crossed with a *G-13* male, producing a potent plant with a veary clear high, sweat aroma and smooth taste."

If thats true wheres the G-13 seeds?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 23, 2008)

G-13 sadly is another overhyped strain that nobody really knows the origins of. There are too many stories to know the truth and anybody who says they know prob don't. 

Hype sells seeds. Hype sells weed.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 24, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> wheres the G-13 seeds?


Bigfoot has them stashed. He and the Abominable Snowman are the only ones growing it up in the arctic circle in a igloo grow room using LED's and ice melt.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 24, 2008)

wow, i think i was in a band with those dudes man!


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 24, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Bigfoot has them stashed. He and the Abominable Snowman are the only ones growing it up in the arctic circle in a igloo grow room using LED's and ice melt.



Is this really true? The name G-13 gets thrown around a lot in breeding, this is the strain I'm most skeptical about. Especially because the name has been used to name multiple high quality clones. The true G-13 has an elevator high that keeps going up. I would take an HP-13 clone over a G-13 any day, just because of how much more likely it is that your getting a 100% authentic clone.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 24, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Bigfoot has them stashed. He and the Abominable Snowman are the only ones growing it up in the arctic circle in a igloo grow room using LED's and ice melt.





			
				Legendary Genetics said:
			
		

> Is this really true?


YES, and the first person to give me 50K will get to see both Bigfoot AND the Abominable Snowman tending to their crop. I have photos! Don't wait, get the cash now and send it to me! Only the first 50K will be kept.....I swear, I'll return the late ones.....The photos will be in the mail.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 25, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> YES, and the first person to give me 50K will get to see both Bigfoot AND the Abominable Snowman tending to their crop. I have photos! Don't wait, get the cash now and send it to me! Only the first 50K will be kept.....I swear, I'll return the late ones.....The photos will be in the mail.



I'll have it in the mail by morning.


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 25, 2008)

i'll write ya a check..............


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 25, 2008)

we all know big foot lives in Ga. the leo's have him. pick him up on a probation violation and stuck him in a freezer. luckily big foot can shed his skin like a snake so he got away..


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 25, 2008)

hey i know its off subject but im on the phone with my friend and he just told me that white widow is so strong because it is laced with cocaine? is this true?


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 25, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> hey i know its off subject but im on the phone with my friend and he just told me that white widow is so strong because it is laced with cocaine? is this true?


 

wow man lets think that question through and then edit our post. Come on now you dont do that with Mj maybe some crackheads do. but come on what a dumb question tell ypur friend he listens to to much andre nikatina.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 25, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> hey i know its off subject but im on the phone with my friend and he just told me that white widow is so strong because it is laced with cocaine? is this true?


Of course not! Everyone knows it's laced with Captain Crunch! That's why it's so good if you put it in a bowl with some milk.

How's the fishing? I see you caught one.


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> YES, and the first person to give me 50K will get to see both Bigfoot AND the Abominable Snowman tending to their crop. I have photos! Don't wait, get the cash now and send it to me! Only the first 50K will be kept.....I swear, I'll return the late ones.....The photos will be in the mail.


... "50K"..
...maybe we could work a trade?.. for some of my originol G13 beans, ehh?.. :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 25, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Bigfoot has them stashed. He and the Abominable Snowman are the only ones growing it up in the arctic circle in a igloo grow room using LED's and ice melt.


 
:yeahthat: :giggle:   too funny....


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 25, 2008)

The movie American Beauty wasn't a true story....


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 25, 2008)

yum captn crunch, with crunch berries? ok anyone know how to grow a crunch berry bush? that would be great


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 25, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Bigfoot has them stashed. He and the Abominable Snowman are the only ones growing it up in the arctic circle in a igloo grow room using LED's and ice melt.


 
*Martians is everywhere, during harvest time especially :hubba: *

*Makes ME think they is after our smoke  *

*BigFoot is probably a Martian too  *

*and I still aint positive about this MarPassion guy, [I mean His name is purty dang close to martian] but He does host a terrific site here eh  *


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 25, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> yum captn crunch, with crunch berries? ok anyone know how to grow a crunch berry bush? that would be great


"Crunch Berry" is a clone-only strain, stolen from a pharmaceutical lab working with big tobacco. If someone tells you they have seeds it's not true.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 25, 2008)

figures. i planted some coco puffs last year but they never came up. must have been bad beans. lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> hey i know its off subject but im on the phone with my friend and he just told me that white widow is so strong because it is laced with cocaine? is this true?



:holysheep: Oh snap!!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Martians is everywhere, during harvest time especially :hubba: *
> 
> *Makes ME think they is after our smoke  *
> 
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## POTUS (Aug 25, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ... "50K"..
> ...maybe we could work a trade?.. for some of my originol G13 beans, ehh?.. :hubba:


Only if they grow a beanstalk and the JollyHighGiant it at the top.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 25, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> The movie American Beauty wasn't a true story....


*WHAT ?* 


I loved that big black horse!


----------



## POTUS (Aug 25, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *probably a Martian too  *
> 
> *and I still aint positive about this MarPassion guy, [I mean His name is purty dang close to martian  *


 
Wait! Wait!

*Marpassion.........Martianpassion*

*Martianpassion...........Marpassion*

The two lines have exactly the same amount of letters !!!!

A coincidence?

I don't think so!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 25, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> *WHAT ?*
> 
> 
> I loved that big black horse!


 
There was a big black horse in American Beauty?

Huh???


----------



## POTUS (Aug 25, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> There was a big black horse in American Beauty?
> 
> Huh???


hehe, There was a movie by the name "Black Beauty", "an internationally-produced version of the oft-filmed Anna Sewell classic 1877 novel about the adventures and misadventures of a horse that is separated from its original owners is the best of several films based on the timeless tale. Mark Lester stars as the young boy who longs to be reunited with his beloved horse. The film rarely strays from its source, and I believe this is superior to the 1994 remake."

Well that one fell on it's keister....


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, I never heard of it.

Uhhh, G-13 was "from" American Beauty.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 25, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Wait! Wait!
> 
> *Marpassion.........Martianpassion*
> 
> ...


 
*AND I now see the number of dots is the same tooo *:shocked:


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 25, 2008)

hahahaha sorry bout that last post it was 3 am here and i was baked out of my mind lol.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 25, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> Ok so everyone knows G-13......But what i know must be wrong. What i thought is that its a clone only strain meaning only female plants right. And thats why there are only cross's of it right?
> 
> Wrong (mabe) in this months high times. on page 55 it says
> 
> ...



It's possible to reverse the sex of cannabis plant.


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 26, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> *WHAT ?*
> 
> 
> I loved that big black horse!


 I thought it was funny- but I'm old enough to remember Black Beauty!


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny- but I'm old enough to remember Black Beauty!


.. there's a couple of is here barrel'.. I "got" it too..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 26, 2008)

Me too unfortunatley !


----------



## massproducer (Aug 26, 2008)

Legendary Genetics said:
			
		

> It's possible to reverse the sex of cannabis plant.


 
How do you do this, without effecting the hermie population?  I have never heard of this before.

I know with an S1, it is very unlikely but is still possible to get a male from the offspring, but i have never heard of reversing a plants sex, without causing it to hermie.  Please explain this a little more.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 26, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> How do you do this, without effecting the hermie population?  I have never heard of this before.
> 
> I know with an S1, it is very unlikely but is still possible to get a male from the offspring, but i have never heard of reversing a plants sex, without causing it to hermie.  Please explain this a little more.



Well that's the thing. You can't turn a male into a female but through chemical process (gibberellic acid) will cause a female plant to hermaphrodite, producing male flowers. Thus giving you access to male pollen. Silver Thiosulfate Solution can be used as well. I prefer to keep things more natural.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 26, 2008)

This does not create male pollen, this is just simple feminizing a plant, if you check my signature I have a thread on STS breeding, but this is not reversing a plants sex, this simply stresses a female plant into producing pollen, that only really carries female chromosomes.  This makes these plants kind of useless for breeding purposes, being that they will basically only produce female seeds, hence feminized.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 27, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> This does not create male pollen, this is just simple feminizing a plant, if you check my signature I have a thread on STS breeding, but this is not reversing a plants sex, this simply stresses a female plant into producing pollen, that only really carries female chromosomes.  This makes these plants kind of useless for breeding purposes, being that they will basically only produce female seeds, hence feminized.



I may have the chemical mixed up but I've heard/read of strains being developed by reversing the sex of a G-13. I believe it was near the end of The Cannabible 3 that this is mentioned as well to. I don't know too much about the process as it's not something I'd encourage.


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

nope LG, you're correct. Both chemicals are capable of promoting hermophradism..


----------



## massproducer (Aug 27, 2008)

yes they promote hermies, but a hermie is far from a male, and those chemicals do not create normal male pollen


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 27, 2008)

*I've used the gibberylic acid a few times in the past, it worked exactly as advertised and I intend to use it on SnowWhite in a future generation to get some seeds. :farm: *


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 3, 2008)

im glad the comment when i said i was rle high and drinkin absinth and what not and how my friend literally scared me was deleted so i look like an absolute idiot hahaha. but na believe me i know its a dumb question but i was talkn on the phone with my friend about ordering white widow and on this thread and my friend decided it would be a great idead to scare me and then he goes "no bro ask them cmon ask them reply bro reply" lol im stupid i know


----------

